# Barrel racing trainers



## Krmac7 (Aug 26, 2020)

Looking for barrel racing trainers/lessons near DFW tx area!


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Krmac7 said:


> Looking for barrel racing trainers/lessons near DFW tx area!



You might get more responses on BHW. 



Are you looking to send your horse to a trainer?
Or just take lessons?


I took a clinic from Jolene Montgomery a few years ago and she is absolutely fantastic. I don't know exactly where she is in Texas, or if she does lessons (you won't get your horse into training with her unless you do futurities), but she's super nice and if she can't help you, I am sure she knows people who can. And I absolutely love her training style. Basically, get your horse BROKE. Which is how it should be.


----------

